# A couple of FODMAP questions



## MissJSH (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello,

I'm currently on low-FODMAP day two and I think things may be looking up for me. I have a couple of questions, specifically regarding to varieties of food. Peppers and oranges are both considered suitable for the low-FODMAP plan, but what about sweet pointed peppers and blood oranges? These are both sweeter than the regular varieties, I wonder if they might be more offensive... any information is very much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

Good question. I just downloaded a pdf about the FODMAP issue and stuck in on my fridge. It looks to me that oranges, and clementines are fine so I would assume blood oranges are as well, but I don't know. And I'm not sure about those peppers. There is an app you can download that tells you if foods are safe or not, have you seen that?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of it is what kind of sugar, not just the amount. So if the various varieties may be OK even if just a bit sweeter if they have the same sugars.


----------

